# Habana 2000 Wrapper



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Can a wrapper make that big of a difference?

That is the question I have after trying several cigars of the same brand with and without the Habana 2000 wrapper. I enjoyed the cigars with the Habana 2000 more than the other ones. I have done this with several brands and have found it to be true in every case.

Am I fooling myself, or is there a genuine difference? Are the fillers different in Habana 2000 wrapped cigars?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I recently tried different Habanos Puros new blend torps from Uncle Mikey with the the following wrappers: H-2000 (maduro), sungrown, Ecuador, Sumatra & Cameroon. I thought the H-2000 looked more like a dark sungrown than a maduro (wasn't black like Onyx or Brazilia), but in any case the H-2000 was by far my favorite. I assume that the filler is similar between the lines.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

If you are talking the Maria Mancini, then I am with you. Like the H-2000 wrapper over the regular maduro. Though it is very very hard to tell them apart just by looking.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I recently tried a Montecristo with the H-2000 wrapper. Same experience as above. Taste is a bit different than the Cameroon wrapper that I usually smoke. Still, top notch all the way.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Had good experiences with the Monty Buena Fortuna...it has some of the earthy qualities of Habanos...like a not-so-distant relative.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wrapper certainly effects taste. In fact the first time I ever tasted metal in a cigar was with a Henry Clay H2000 robusto back in '98. Early H2000 was crap, but nowadays it's gotten better. The MM magic muntain's are a good smoke, and i've even got some newer HC closeouts that are smoking well.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

According to some written resources the wrapper contributes up to 20% of the flavor of the cigar....according to some :2


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

IMHO, I absolutely believe that the wrapper can make that big of a difference.
However, I feel that the influence begins to diminish as you increase the ring gauge.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> If you are talking the Maria Mancini, then I am with you. Like the H-2000 wrapper over the regular maduro. Though it is very very hard to tell them apart just by looking.


When JR's specialed these for 30 bucks a box I bought one of each, and the boxes I received look nothing like each other. The H2 wrappers are light brown and the maduros black. The maduros kinda stink in comparison to the H2's, but for a buck and a half stick, I don't mind them too much.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Very interesting information... thanks for all of the assorted opinions and facts. I have been picking up some Habano 2000 wrapped cigars, and I will say they are quickly becoming my favorite domestic cigars. 

Will keep you all updated on what I find!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

BTW, FYI, the H2000 wrapper is THE SAME wrapper used on the EL cigars coming out of Cuba. Somehow the one grown on Cuban soil just didn't win over Habano aficionados like the Criollo wrapper that's been routinely used, hence the different fermentation to obtain the darker color and the special blends for the EL series.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

I had a different feeling for the 2000 wrapper. Didn't do it for me. Now the Brazilian wrappers are exceptional. But at $11 and higher a pound hard to find many cigars using it.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> BTW, FYI, the H2000 wrapper is THE SAME wrapper used on the EL cigars coming out of Cuba. Somehow the one grown on Cuban soil just didn't win over Habano aficionados like the Criollo wrapper that's been routinely used, hence the different fermentation to obtain the darker color and the special blends for the EL series.


Wow, Mo! Thanks for that information. That is unreal... and very cool!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Irish said:


> I had a different feeling for the 2000 wrapper. Didn't do it for me. Now the Brazilian wrappers are exceptional. But at $11 and higher a pound hard to find many cigars using it.


I like the Brazilian wrappers also - but, like you say above, they are not really in abundant use due to the price.

What about the 2000 didn't you like.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

I think it was to harsh for me. I'm a Maduro/Cameroon fan myself. So you kinds know where my tastes are. The H2000 wrapper to me is very close to Corojo in harshness. That I need two glasses of water with this smoke kind of deal. I like the Camacho Liberties but when I get a Corojo gigantes or something I just can't enjoy it. Now before I come off bashing Camacho I love the SLR Maduro's they put out.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

One other item about the Brazilian. I work in a B&M and I had a newer smoker in the store ask me some questions. I accidently called the Torano Sig a Maduro. Which is incorrect. That Brazillian is just a very dark sun grown. So not every dark/black cigar is a maduro for you guys still learning out there. Only three I know using the Brazilian are the Brazilia's from CAO, the Torano Signatures and K. Hansotia has a new Ancient Warrior using them too.


----------

